# Web Site Critique



## wisephotos (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello...I would like some opinions on my web site. I am open to positive and negative comments, so don't worry about being too harsh. That is the only way that I can make improvements if you are going to be honest. I thank you in advance for your input.
http://www.mikewisephotos.com


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Apr 17, 2006)

good website. easy too use, direct and nice examples.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Apr 17, 2006)

This is just me.  

If I would change anything, I would post one or two examples of photos on each page.  In other words, if I click on sports, have a couple of shots along with the price.  

I know you have a gallery but it would be nice to see the price and a couple of shots on the same page.

Either way it looks good.


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 18, 2006)

i would avoid centering that much text, but i agree the navigation is simple which is important.  as a photographer's website i agree with fredcwdoc that you might want to include more of your images throughout the website.  

On a side note, have you used expressdigital much?  are you happy with them?  I noticed they take about 18%, is it worth it?


----------



## loopy (Apr 18, 2006)

The site isn't bad, it is easy to use and the navigation is simple.

However it doesn't not look very professional, and that may drive users away from your site. Honestly if I stumbled across it on the web, I'd probably hit my back button right away.

A couple suggestions:

You photography is beautiful, I agree with the others, it would be nice to see more of your own on each page. 

I would change the alignment of your text to the left, and maybe change the font of your text as well. Arial (helvetica..verdana) work nicely for websites.

As you probably don't have a lot of web building experience, try Dreamweaver, you can download a 30 day trial off of www.macromedia.com, it might take some getting use to, but it might help you out with your code. (Changing link colors, fonts, placement, ect) 

I don't like the layout on the main page. consistancy is key, I would keep your layout consistant on each page.

Well thats my 2cents, hope it helped


----------



## wisephotos (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the comments and feedback.  I am looking for ways to improve the site.  I will see if I can make some adjustments.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Apr 19, 2006)

I think thats a really good idea...



			
				fredcwdoc said:
			
		

> This is just me.
> 
> If I would change anything, I would post one or two examples of photos on each page. In other words, if I click on sports, have a couple of shots along with the price.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trevor (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice site. To decrease load times, I would resize the images showcased on all the pages. They are large, and visibly resized. Make them the right size and see how it looks then.

Good site though, nice, simple and to-the-point.


----------

